# Hey AfxToo?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hey, did you just pack up and leave? it seems like you're trying to eliminate all traces of your existence on this board... lots of what you've posted has been changed to --------...

that'd be a shame. I've always enjoyed your input on the board, and I admire, as another poster put it, your ability to take the "moral high ground" and avoid getting involved in the negative stuff around here. your posts tend to keep potentially volatile threads on an even keel.

hope you haven't left for good...


--rick


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> hey, did you just pack up and leave? it seems like you're trying to eliminate all traces of your existence on this board... lots of what you've posted has been changed to --------...
> 
> that'd be a shame. I've always enjoyed your input on the board, and I admire, as another poster put it, your ability to take the "moral high ground" and avoid getting involved in the negative stuff around here. your posts tend to keep potentially volatile threads on an even keel.
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

He's gone across the pond for a bit. Might be a week or so before he gets back.

Mike/Nightshade


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nightshade said:


> He's gone across the pond for a bit. Might be a week or so before he gets back.
> 
> Mike/Nightshade



Thats good to hear Mike, thanks for sharing. I have found you can ussually take his advice at face value as he has no hidden agenda other then to promote and share the hobby. Plus the fact he actually knows what he talking about! 
Very good news indeed.


Dave


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Nightshade said:


> He's gone across the pond for a bit. Might be a week or so before he gets back.
> 
> Mike/Nightshade


To the UK or?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

There is an AfxToo active on SCI so maybe he has left here.  But then again you can look onto forums from anywhere so lets hope not.


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Coach,

I agree. He's helped me a lot. Always looking at the practical side of things and always has the patience to bring the new guy (me) up to speed.

Montoya, 

I really can't say. I'll ask him about HobbyTalk when he returns, but I'll also be asking him if he wants me to share that here to. I always like to be careful about confidences.

Mike/Nightshade


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes everyone who has been disagreed with should change their posts to a bunch of minus signs.



Nothing like putting your head in the sand to fix everything


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Looks like he took his ball and bailed guys. I just saw a topic that hasn't been touched since March and all of his replies were removed on 9-28-06.

What gives?  :freak:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Slott V said:


> Looks like he took his ball and bailed guys. I just saw a topic that hasn't been touched since March and all of his replies were removed on 9-28-06.
> 
> What gives?  :freak:


All?
Blimey that must have taken a while to do!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah, there's something fishy about it. I hope he's OK


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm simultaneously noticing that while AfxToo's posts now say "--------", I don't see any signs of AMX. They were replying to each other frequently prior to this sudden change. Instead of losing both, maybe we could take it to a vote as to which we'd rather have around...


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello-

First off, this is a public board.
I don’t think we have the right to “vote” someone off-
This would be the moderators job.

If someone has a problem with another, they should have contacted the higher powers.
The views by some are not ones I would embellish, but at the same time I feel they should be allowed to speak their mind—whether the majority is in agreement or not-

AfxToo is a fine Gent'-
We have emailed each other (well before any of this), and we both understand and respect one-another.

Plus, he would frequent “Chat”- which many here never bother to do.
I’ve seen posting's at the same time chat night was in full swing-
Other issues and things like this were discussed in chat many times.
Why some of you don’t come in the chat room, but can post during that time- is beyond me.

So, maybe he just got a little weary of all the nonsense evolving here.

My former post on this was a “wake-up call” before something like this happened. Some of you responded, while others took it with a grain of salt or just ignored it.
Now, it may be too late…

I won’t single anyone out, but some here just don’t “get it”-
Many here can't even follow the simple rules of posting.

His personal reasons for leaving--I know not-
But I can see reasons why he did, if this is the case.

With him leaving just gives me one more reason to visit here less and less-

Personally, I will truly miss his input-

The best thing we can do at this point is to act like civil human beings.
End the cursing, stop provoking others into waste-less arguments, eliminate the name-calling, and bring this board around to what it once was-

I’m sure he still may lurk here, and may very well return--but don't hold your breath...

Why not make him feel as if we are slot car buffs, and not a bunch of time-wasters and whiners? He may then return, once the smoke has cleared…


If things keep going the way they were, just watch how many more "jump ship"-



Just something to ponder…


Cheers-


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I had no idea anyone was upset with AFXToo. Besides, who can get that mad up over postings about little plastic cars anyway. 

Anyone of you could call me every name in the book and I'll just laugh at you, no one upsets my little world of HO slot cars.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

boss9 said:


> Why some of you don’t come in the chat room, but can post during that time- is beyond me.
> 
> Cheers-



I can't keep up with the multiple conversations going on, and i can't type fast enought to reply. It is very stressful for me to join in chat.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Hate to see him go if he really is bailing. I agree he was a good voice of reason around here and a really knowledgeable guy. Somebody musta pissed him off pretty bad.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Slott V said:


> Hate to see him go if he really is bailing. I agree he was a good voice of reason around here and a really knowledgeable guy. Somebody musta pissed him off pretty bad.


yeah, somebody who took his handle off a certain two-seater made in kenosha...

--rick


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Why am I the only one who will say the name AMX? (Did I miss the thread where the Pharoah banned the names Moses and AMX?) It seems obvious that the moderator blew away AMX from the board (check the dreaded power supply threads if you doubt me). There is no longer any sign of him. Meanwhile, AfxToo's posts since 9/28 have been zapped. Bizarre.

I was just kidding about taking a vote. I was thinking of the Seinfeld episode where Jerry's Dad got voted out of the condo association. Sorry if my making light of this issue is/was offensive to anyone. I for one will miss AfxToo and sincerely appreciate the time and effort he has put in to the hobby via this forum.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Ahhh, I'm not afraid to say his name... I was just taking a shot at humor there...

see? AMX...

the funny part is, yesterday on the "home board" that lists all the slot car boards, he was listed as the "most recent poster" for a couple of threads. but his posts didn't show. for example, look at the "tool question" thread by noddaz in the modeling/customizing board. he was the most recent poster for a while, but his post never actually showed up. then mt yoder posted, and if you look at the thread, it says there are 2 replies, but the post numbers jump from 1 to 3, like post #2 is there but it's been blocked out.

it's almost like the mod put him on "global ignore" or something... weird.

and yeah, I'm gonna miss AfxToo also.

--rick


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey there, Mike-

Yes, I know your situation. I pretty much “hunt and peck” myself whilst visiting Chat. 
But unless the room gets overrun by the D/C or R/C guys (which has happened, but not too often), it’s usually very easy to communicate with each other. In fact we invite conversation—just ask Coach-

I apologize Rick- I have no idea what you are talking about.
(Is this kind of like showing the fishing lures?)

VJ and SlotV:

No offense, but I don’t think you guys get the “jist” of the matter-

No “one” made him mad or pressured him to leave-
It’s just the whole ball of wax. There are much more issues than just the upsetting of this one individual to have him pick up and go. 

(SlotV- notice I didn’t use your “term” for getting someone upset)

AfxToo is much more the man than just to let one individual get to him.
I believe I feel as he did before he left--and I can take a pretty good hit, myself, without packing it in. But it’s wearing me down-

Here’s an example of something Mr. Too was sick of:
Some here like to live on the “Bay” watching every slot car auction that goes by.
A few are brought to light here with relevant questions about said items for sale. There is nothing wrong with that…

But when some play judge, jury and hangman just because of someone else’s purchase—that’s just wrong-
Who cares who pays what for what? Is it really any of our business?

For all we know, it could be a dot-com millionaire with money to burn.
Or the car might be exactly the same as one they had as a child—cut wheel-wells and all-
Who are we to judge another’s purchases?

But so much of the other issues get a bit overwhelming and quite tiring after a time, too-

Don’t try to fool yourself into thinking one guy made this all happen-

It’s a compilation of matters that started festering months ago.
Yes, some individuals fueled the fire- and from both sides, but there’s much more to it than that.

This is my opinion, and I think, if some will check back and see what this place was like this time last year, you’ll see a marked change.


I say look at the big picture before you start pointing fingers…


Just some clarification and nothing directed to any one individual…




So, ponder some more…




phil-


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

I noticed the "last post by AMX, but no post" syndrome yesterday. Have to admit I'm guilty of "stirring the pot" regarding the power supply issue, but I hope that wasn't what prompted anybody to leave, well except for the man from Kenosha......... What a :freak: 

Whatever it was, it must have made AfxToo mad enough to delete a boatload of posts........

All HO oriented slot boards have their quirks. This one has the power supply/[email protected]/"how best to market toy cars" rants, and the other boards have the BSRT/Wizz wars..........

Don't read the posts that make you irritated. I don't read the eabay posts, cause I don't care, and think buying stuff from there is silly. Do I care if somebody else wants to buy stuff from there......no, knock yourself out. 

This place will be back to some sense of normalcy soon since the weather is cooling off and people head indoors.....


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

boss9 said:


> Hey there, Mike-
> 
> Yes, I know your situation. I pretty much “hunt and peck” myself whilst visiting Chat.
> But unless the room gets overrun by the D/C or R/C guys (which has happened, but not too often), it’s usually very easy to communicate with each other. In fact we invite conversation—just ask Coach-


Ask me what? LOL.. ya don't let the chat thing scare ya Mike, I ignore them for hours till they holler my name 57 times before I answer .. ( Ok I sit blankly at the screen eyes rolled back into my head snoring at times and have to be asked the same question 2-3 ok 40-50 times.. But we get the convo done ussually.. When the R/c guys come in I ussually bail as they tend to get well stupid at times and rather then fight I go watch a little TV with the wife. ( Tv Sucks btw). I have learned the hard way to ignore what you do not like and treasure the new customs and sharing of knowledge on this board. There are a few people I would not get upset if they vanished from the face of the earth . But I feel that way about 50% of all drivers I meet now adays and that may just be old age and a lack of patience on my part. I do have to agree with Boss, on keeping things on the subject topic. don't sell stuff in customs or berate anyones attempt at doing thier own thing. AMX got carried away peddling his little made in the USA power supplies and didn't like it when he got hauled to the mat for getting very rude about it.. I think Hank put him on Admin must approve post, I know a couple of times I wish Hank would have done that with me. So no one is perfect and if you think you are try walking on water.. lol.. As for me and my little Cars we have a fine time. My track is still covered in boxes as I get the privilige of paininting every room in the house to make it look like some model home. This is my attempt to sell my Latest Book "MuddCatts" ( shamless sales pitch) Figure if I get this place the way the wife likes it the book will sell and I will have the priviledge of driving my wife around to look for yet a bigger home! ( WITH A DARN SLOT ROOM!)!!!


Just wanted to prove I could go on and on and on....lol. .Smile lifes to short to worry.. and if someone wants to leave we should wish them well and leave the light on...


Dave :tongue:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

This always was/is the "fun" board to post on, people are more light hearted, but there are alot of stick in the ass "so to speak" people here who can't take a joke and always have to find a negative about almost every post.
LIGHTEN UP PEOPLE, THEY'RE TOY CARS, AND POSTING HERE ARE THE OTHER OLD, FAT, BALDING, TOY RACING GUYS JUST LIKE YOU. (well, ok, so not everyone is fat and balding)


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> This always was/is the "fun" board to post on, people are more light hearted, but there are alot of stick in the ass "so to speak" people here who can't take a joke and always have to find a negative about almost every post.
> LIGHTEN UP PEOPLE, THEY'RE TOY CARS, AND POSTING HERE ARE THE OTHER OLD, FAT, BALDING, TOY RACING GUYS JUST LIKE YOU. (well, ok, so not everyone is fat and balding)



Ya forgot Greying.. greying.. say it.. Greying ...lol.. I left a touch of grey .. The Wife likes it... ( Ok tell me who said that last line and ya win something..) :wave:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

coach61 said:


> Ya forgot Greying.. greying.. say it.. Greying ...lol.. I left a touch of grey .. The Wife likes it... ( Ok tell me who said that last line and ya win something..) :wave:



The Dead, right?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

LOL, ya know, behind the fat, balding , old comment I was gonna add "Like Coach", but you saw the humor in it anyway.
thanks for the smile ya gave me Coach, My wife keeps telling me she see's a grey hair, but I just remind her how I'm always painting something somewhere and its just paint.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> The Dead, right?



Naa thats the Song Touch Of Grey ( good cut btw). No its a comercial.. two guys...the lines is...

I left a touch of Grey, the wife likes it.. 

BTW this should be easier for the Canadian Viewers.. 


Seth's Dad.. I try very hard to see the humor in everything.. for those who have seen me get mad.. bear that in mind lol...Or is that bare? oh crud who cares.. gotta go chase a cat for walking on the slot shelfs again!

here kitty kitty.....


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Boss, are you referring to this?



ParkRNDL said:


> yeah, somebody who took his handle off a certain two-seater made in kenosha...
> 
> --rick


Sorry; I wondered if anyone would get that. I was trying to refer to AMX in an obscure way, I guess without pointing fingers. Which is kinda dumb on my part, because once I make it clear who I'm talking about, then I'm pointing.

By the way, your point about AfxToo is well taken... he's not the type to be run off by one person. For him to pack it in, there had to be a bunch of factors present, and I guess the ones you mentioned are certainly present...

--rick


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

All- I too certainly enjoyed AFX Too. Whenever he posted his opinion, it always made sense. I also regret the fact that his past posts were eliminated. I know that I can always reference past posts when working on a new project. I will miss his expertise.

I couldn't believe some of the posts when they would get so carried away. Everyone is entitled to an opinion, but it doesn't need name calling along with it. As far as arguments with manufacturers or eBay sellers, those need to get settled off-board.

95% of the threads and posts are good natured and support our little hobby. I hate to see 5% of it ruin some great exchanges.

Maybe AfxToo leaving will get the board back on track. How can we self police posts and keep people positive? Do we reply to a post, tell them they have crossed the line, inform Hank and end it? Much like he does when people sell items in an inappropriate topic.

Just my thought. I would hate to see Boss9 go as well, but it seems like the direction he is heading. We can turn this around if we want to.

Jim


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm not sure what comment you're referring to Boss, but I don't spend enough time here to see everything that happens and personally don't care. I run my own BBS since '98 or so and have been on the internet long enough to see it all. Guys throw down all the time, but you have to remember each day the sun will rise again, so you let it go and move on.

I made a comment about taking his ball which I feel is appropriate. It's like a little kid that gets all mad and takes his baseball and ends the game for everyone else. To spend that much time going through all his posts and removing information he posted seems a bit over the top and is unfair to everyone that visits this place.

OK, so things got to you AFXToo, so cool off and let it go.

The guy offered some good info to all of us. I admit he could be a bit hard headed about some of his opinions but I let it go in light of the good common sense he demonstrated most of the time.

Removing all the information you posted is childish and selfish if you ask me. Like saying; "I'll show YOU!" Seems really out of character.


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

> Removing all the information you posted is childish and selfish if you ask me. Like saying; "I'll show YOU!" Seems really out of character.



Yep pretty much....I am offended that you are easily offended


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

coach61( Tv Sucks btw).
Dave :tongue:[/QUOTE said:


> Ahh come on coach is it that bad
> 
> Actually with Cable or Satellite there are some interesting shows out there and if you have a very young one at home it definatley 1,000,000 better today there are some great programs for them and don't forget the Speed Channel
> 
> ...


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Slott V said:


> Removing all the information you posted is childish and selfish if you ask me. Like saying; "I'll show YOU!" Seems really out of character.


Are you sure he removed it?? And if anyone has his email address tell him to email me so I can send him is Camaro 

Roger Corrie


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

No slot car shows yet on the DIY network though 
Roger Corrie[/QUOTE]


DIY had a half hour show about slot cars on last year. It covered Scalextric cars. It mentioned HO and 1/43rd but it was basicly a commercial for Scalexric. Randy.


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

I will mention all of this to AfxToo when he returns home. And if he approves, I'll let y'all know the scoop.

Mike/Nightshade


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Geez, thats pretty weird. (By the way..Hi guys...its been a while)

This certainly is a mystery, and I'm sorry if Im not up to speed on who's mad at who. I don't know whats going on.

You know, back 2 years ago when I was putting up my track and asking all kinds of questions, you know what AFX did? He offered to send me an extra terminal track he had kicking around. When I got the package, turned out he mailed me 4 terminal tracks and 2 brand new Parma Controllers...and he never asked me for a dime. Talk about a good guy. I got the idea that he was helping out a new guy in hopes that once I'd gained some experience, that maybe I'd pass along some generosity to some _other_ new guy. 

Just thought you might like to hear that story.

Sorry to see him go. I hope everything's OK and that this is really just a message board piss-off and not some huge real life problem.

Unfortunately I lost his email so I can't ask him what's up.

Talk to yous later.

Coach61 : Maurice Richard. 
What do I win?
(course, I never sent you that coffee...so I guess we're square.)

Trev


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Shadowracer said:


> Coach61 : Maurice Richard.
> What do I win?
> (course, I never sent you that coffee...so I guess we're square.)
> 
> Trev


Send me a address and Ya won one of my new resins... knew it would be a Canuck...LOL.. Wife was looking at a Job at Western the other day but after the mugging at the tax end wasn't paying enough....So we are either staying here or she is considering a Job in Irvince CA. BUt if we do come back to the land of Tims I will let you know.. But send that address and I will pop a car in the mail this weekend. Good Job... 2 Minutes for looking so good...


Dave


----------

